# Have you noticed...



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Have you noticed when we post our props that we have taken great care to build, that when you look in the background of the photos of our houses, they look like sh!t. Crap is falling off the walls, litter everywhere. I am looking at my house in total disarray and I am thinking it will have to wait until after Halloween. I told my wife that we will tell people that we made the pool green on purpose.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

perhaps this should go in the "you know you're a true haunter when" section. heh


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

haha, I started doing some "manicuring" outside the house for that very reason. Sure, having the lawn and such overgrown looks fantastic, but when it starts looking like you DO live like that, it's not so great. lol.

* EDIT: But wait... we DO live like that.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's why I take pictures in my backyard


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> Have you noticed when we post our props that we have taken great care to build, that when you look in the background of the photos of our houses, they look like sh!t. Crap is falling off the walls, litter everywhere. I am looking at my house in total disarray and I am thinking it will have to wait until after Halloween. I told my wife that we will tell people that we made the pool green on purpose.


That made me crack up!
It is so true. 
Wasn't it Ghostess Deanna who has the sign..."excuse the mess, haunt season has started?" ....or something like that.
Of course, that comes from the lady who builds props in her dining room and doesn't drop a bit of monster mud on the floor! Geesh!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe we all have issues. I can't imagine what it might be, but it could be..


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey guys, the weather here cooled down a bit, so I have been BUSY!! One of the reasons I havn't taken or posted pics......UGH you should see this mess!!
And BTW I did notice that about Ghostess Deanna.
I'm more of a "chaotic worker" I just around from project to project when the inpsiration hits. 
I hear some of you say your wives wont let you work in the house, wee I wouldn't allow myself to work in the house!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I put up a vid of my talking skull. It was Sunday, laundry day, and my three kids had a fun "laundry fight". Clothes were EVERYWHERE! I took the vid because it's where my computer is, and I needed it to make the skull work. I was paying NO attention to the mess. Now everyone has seen it, and oh well. The way I see it, welcome to my home. You caught us at our best, having fun, (yes, we cleaned it up,) and although I was at first in shock that the mess was caught on tape, I came to realize that the mess was just a moment in time where my kids were happy, and I'm proud to show it to everyone.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

rIGHT ON dOC!!!


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

I have put off the detailing and WASHING of my car until after the season is over.
Being addicted to detailing has taken a sudden backseat to this.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

abrcrombe said:


> I have put off the detailing and WASHING of my car until after the season is over.
> Being addicted to detailing has taken a sudden backseat to this.


Haha! "Taken a backseat to this" ~ I got that....see guys...I do get some jokes!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Lagrousome said:


> That made me crack up!
> It is so true.
> Wasn't it Ghostess Deanna who has the sign..."excuse the mess, haunt season has started?" ....or something like that.
> Of course, that comes from the lady who builds props in her dining room and doesn't drop a bit of monster mud on the floor! Geesh!


LOL I actually just put that sign back on the door a couple of days ago to warn people when I open the door about the mess.

Now... the monster mud DID get on the floor, even though I used a dropcloth. I even got it all over me, and my tools and for some reason on one of the cats.

Y'all wanna see something funny?

My garage (it's not TOO bad... I already put 6 empty boxes back in the attic.









My foyer and dining room:









My office:









More of the dining room:









And the family room:









I keep cleaning, then it magically ends up messy again. Dunno quite how that happens.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Actually, Lagrousome, I didn't even MEAN to make it a joke, but funny how that sometimes works. I guess I am just THAT funny, and I make jokes without knowing it. 

Ghostess - how did you get MM on a cat?!?! That part just made me laugh...


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Ghostess, it's looking absolutely incredible so far!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

OMG - that's so like MY house!!!! stuff everywhere! i can't put it away cuz the minute i do, i know i'll need it for a specific project...so it just stays in piles and boxes in the corners of my living room and dining room!

i just thought i was kind of a slob but in reality i'm just defining myself more clearly as a haunter...hee hee hee.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I can't wait til my hubby gets home and I can show him that it's not just me!!! haha

Good to know I'm not alone


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Mine too. All thats missing is the 25 foot coil of pneumatic hose on the coffee table and about 20 Coke bottle caps waiting to become LED spots.


----------

